# SPECKLEBELLYS



## JOJO (Jan 16, 2005)

I am making the first trip to North Dakota towards the end of Oct, and am wondering about specs. We got some occasional ones here. When do they migrate? Are they intermixed with other geese?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

You can really find a speck or two anywhere in the state, but for the most part they just don't stop here too often. Their staging grounds are north of the border in alberta and saskatchewan. Most of them just fly right on over. I would say your best bet for specks would be any place that you find lessor Canadas.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

you'll find em inter mixed with snows, and cacklers....down here in texas


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would look in the MW corner of ND.West of Minot,since Decoyer is correct.Most overfly us.I've hunted in ND since 1962 and have shot only 1 Speck here.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

i have never shot a speck in either of the dakotas but i see them like crazy in the spring. its very rare i ever see them in the fall.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It's pretty rare. But one of my buddies shot two of them by Grand Forks last year. It was pretty weird. 8)


----------



## JOJO (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks for the replys. I was spring snow goose hunting in south western mn and saw a bizzillion of them. Figured they'd come down with the snows.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

We saw allot more last year than ever. They were in with little canadas last year.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There is definately more of them on the way back north than we see in the fall!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I have been hunting in ND for just over 20 years now and I have shot maybe 3 or 4 specklebellies in my lifetime. My dad is 58 and I think he says maybe 4 or 5 in his lifetime. West of Minot is probably the best bet when the snows show up.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Too bad you guys don't get more of an opportunity to hunt them, in my opinion they are the best-eating goose there is.


----------

